# Oregon Wildfires



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone planning to head into or around Oregon this Labor Day, please, check and double check the wildfire reports and closures. 
This is what I know at this point. 
Fire at cave junction. 
Crater Lake is closed and evacuated. 
Oregon Caves are closed. 
Santiam highway is closed at the California border and at the Santiam pass. 
Uncontrolled fire at Oakridge along Hwy 58. 
Avoid campgrounds anywhere near Brookings, the entire town is living in them. All BLM lands, recreation areas, and timber land in that area are closed. Fire is 150,300 acres. 
Fire at Warm Springs/Agency. Hot springs closed. 
Fire near Eugene, Brittenbush hot springs closed. 
Most white water rafting shut down to public to allow firefighters wilderness access. 
Tillamook ridge on fire. 
Mark Hatfield wilderness area closed and burning. 
Bald Peak on fire. 
Several fires in the Lava Lands area. 
Sisters under level 2 evacuation order. 
Fire at Manzanita. 
Plus more...

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

So sad - praying for all who live there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness. That is awful. Did you fare OK from the eclipse people?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Uhg, that's bad. I didn't realize Oregon was so bad as well.

Up in Washington, my old stomping grounds are all shut down because of a fire. They couldn't/wouldn't actively fight it because of the terrain, so it was able to grow fairly large. It is now reaching areas where they are evacuating people and are starting to be able to fight it. I am constantly praying for everyone involved.



ksalvagno said:


> Did you fare OK from the eclipse people?


I have been wondering too. How was your eclipse experience, goathiker?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sad, prayers sent there.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Up date: Cascade Locks is evacuated, Multnomah Falls is on fire. The Pacific Crest trail is closed. Troutdale being evacuated now. I 84 is closed, there is almost no way to escape western Oregon at this point.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And... The fire there is so hot, It's jumped the Columbian river into Washington. 
(Sarcasm on) It's such a good thing we weren't allowed to cut the timber crops the last several years. After all, it's so much better watching it all burn (sarcasm off). 
Pine forest is NOT native to Oregon, why are we out there snipping the the top third of trees that should have been harvested years ago?

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We LOVE the western U.S. Many, MANY prayers going up here for God's mercy and wisdom and grace there!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you, it's been a long time coming actually. When you don't cut a crop, it goes to blight. I haven't seen the sun in 3 days, it's just an angry red globe trying to get though the smoke ... Looks like the sun in LA back in the late 70s. 
We're set up for everything we'll need, unfortunately our evacuation plan involves getting to southern Oregon, that's not going to happen lol. 
We're good though, there are several beaches that fire won't touch.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for you. I hope it never comes onto your property.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It's so bad here that we haven't seen the sun in two days, except two nights ago at sunset. We could barely see anything a mile away yesterday, and down by the river couldn't even see the dam when driving past it on the freeway.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Never has it been so extensive! We haven't seen the sun either.
The air leaves a strange taste in your mouth. We are safe here so far just east of Everett Wa.
Lord have mercy on all who are dealing with fire or hurricane.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Smoke is thick here in the Medford, OR area too goats all have nasal discharge and runny eyes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

An insane thunder storm just rolled in, not good.

You know, I keep thinking about the Cascade Locks fire. It has burned millions of dollars worth of timber, is burning towns and homes. The person who set it did turn himself in but, he is going to spend his whole life trying to pay back what one bottle rocket on a hiking trail did.

Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel your pain jill  we have a few huge fires close to me. Last week we had a thunderstorm roll in with 40mph winds. That got me a bit nervous. Firefighters were not just chasing lightning strikes but spot fires from the one big fire. The cows were white with ash. 
I didn't know Oregon was following suit on the lack of logging as well. We are bad here. No logging so all the dead has just sat there and then the drought and the bark beetle moved in. I really pray for us on this side of the world gets winter early this year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Yay got some rain and today I saw blue sky for the first time In weeks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't see any blue sky but, I saw some awesome horseback archery

















Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

